# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Who has a kerosene lantern or oil lamp?

## Wildthang

I bought 2 kerosened lanterns last week from Amazon for $18 a piece, and they are fairly good lanterns. The directions say they will burn approximately 10 hours per tank of lamp oil or kerosene. I bought them thinking that if the grid ever fails, it would be cheaper to burn the lanterns than keep the generator powered up through the night. Or I may use them for light just to reduce the load on the generator. Either way it seemed to be a good idea. And if the generator ever fails, at least the lights wont go out.
I keep plenty of flashlights and batteries, but there is just something about a lantern or an oil lamp that says, I will produce light no matter what happens!
The last time our power went down, and was down 3 days, I burned the oil lamp 24 hours per day and only used about 30 ounces of oil, and it brought back old memories of my relatives in Arkansas. When dad and I would go visit them when I was a kid, that is all they had for light at night, and I thought that was cool.
Well anyway, I think having some kerosene lanterns and an oil lamp or 2 just makes good sense for a prepper, don't you?

----------


## Celticwarrior

Remember to keep them WELL away from curtains, flammable materials, combustable stored fuels (including the spare kerosene or oil), and on a sturdy platform where kids and pets can't reach it, tip it over or break it.  

Even though I have a full house gen-set for emergencies, I also keep several LED lanterns with rechargable batteries (and a few solar chargers), 2 Aladdin and 1 Petromax lanterns that burn kerosene and give off a nice white light for reading or detail work, a half dozen smaller kerosene lanterns and plenty of spare wicks, probably around 8 or 9 oil lamps (I don't use 'em much because they smoke pretty bad even with the best grade of oil and wick I can buy), two Coleman duel fuel white gas/unleaded gas lanterns with spare mantles and plenty of , and a dinky 1 lb propane fueled lantern that I bought for some reason or another years ago. I have a ton of the little 1 lb cylanders so it should last a long time if I need to use it. 

Best advice I can give about the kero and oil lamps is to NOT cheap out on the grade of fuel and the wicks. They will determine whether you have a reasonable amount of light and a breathable atmosphere in your house or if you will get a weak yellow flame with little light and so much smoke the neighbors might call the fire dept to put out your house! Get the best you can afford. The lamps are just fuel recepticles and a dial for moving the wick up and down. Spend the money on the fuel and wicks and you won't be sorry.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

A couple oil lamps, and a few gallons of oil will put off light for a long time.
(Not to mention, heat many a can of soup!) LOL

----------


## Wildthang

Well CW I bought 8 feet of high quality wick, and a gallon of ultra pure lamp oil for the ones I plan on using in the house. The lantern for the pole barn is going to get kero. I read some where that the ultra pure lamp oil didn't smoke much, was that an incorrect statement?

----------


## Graf

I have 8 oil lamps, and 15 gallons of kerosene in gallon, qt,pint containers figured what I don't use would be great barte items. I also have extra wicks attached to my containers so they are easy to find. Another trick to do is buy tuna fish in oil (I usally by in water) anyway simply take a nail or similar item to pierce the can cover insert string light and you can burn that as a torch in a pinch. I always make sure I have Tuna in water figuring it will help hydrate but i also always have some Tuna in oil for emergency light.

----------


## Wildthang

> I have 8 oil lamps, and 15 gallons of kerosene in gallon, qt,pint containers figured what I don't use would be great barte items. I also have extra wicks attached to my containers so they are easy to find. Another trick to do is buy tuna fish in oil (I usally by in water) anyway simply take a nail or similar item to pierce the can cover insert string light and you can burn that as a torch in a pinch. I always make sure I have Tuna in water figuring it will help hydrate but i also always have some Tuna in oil for emergency light.


Does it smell like fish while it burns :Scared:

----------


## Wildthang

By the way, how long does kerosene last while being stored? I would think it last longer than gasoline!

----------


## Cast-Iron

I have to 2nd CW.  I have heard from many old-timers that the Aladdin lamp was one of the best oil lamps ever made.  An old friend who lived off grid for years had one that illuminated her cabin like a 60+ watt bulb.  Never gave the wick & fuel quality much consideration, but it too makes sense.  

I always try to buy the best tool I can afford or justify for the job.  I have a couple of old hand-me-down oil lamps stashed away.  But with the low energy requirements for LED lighting, a small photovoltaic system used to power LED bulbs should meet most residential lighting needs for any extended outages.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

I have most of my grandmas' kerosene lamps that were in nightly use during off-grid living.  These older ones were made for that with solid brass burners.      The newer lamps I had and see in the stores seem to be for "Decoration Only."  The entire lamp including resevoir heat up to incredible temperatures, I didn't want to use them anymore.

I had several Alladin lamps for my off-grid Cabin in the Woods.  They give off good light but they're not cheap to feed.   If not carefully watched, the mantle will carbon up and flame.  Someday I hope to have Grandma's antique Alalladins.

I have a couple of old Made in USA Carbide lanterns.  Acetylene puts out incredible light!  I'm not sure if it's safe to use indoors and carbide is not easy to aquire on the West Coast.

My experience with "Lamp Oil" is it's gooey and gunks up the lamps.  It doesn't store well, either. I think it's made exclusively for those Decorator Lamps.   

Not many places to buy bulk kerosene these days.  Refined kerosene in cans from the paint section at the hardware store is good stuff, but expensive.    Off-road diesel is used around here, but it's best if you run it through really good filters first.

To maximize light from any source, use mirrors under and behind to reflect the light around the room.

----------


## kyratshooter

For a bunch of "survivalists" you guys are sure picky.

Just open that can of sardines and light one up!

I do not remember the old country stores have two or three grades of kero available.  You burned what you got.

Smoking lanterns are due to not trimming your wicks properly or burning the flame too high.  I am sure super foul fuel would do it but I have never purchased any kero I could not make burn properly in my lamps.

Kero, as far as I can tell, does not go bad from storage, at least not in this lifetime.

----------


## balendor

Yes I keep two of the Coleman lanterns around for power outages and a dozen 1lbs bottles

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Well CW I bought 8 feet of high quality wick, and a gallon of ultra pure lamp oil for the ones I plan on using in the house. The lantern for the pole barn is going to get kero. I read some where that the ultra pure lamp oil didn't smoke much, was that an incorrect statement?


Oil will smoke more than kero, for the most part, but the ultra pure is the best you are going to get. Trim the wicks and make sure you clean your glass as often as is practical to get a good amount of light. Old timers used to put the lamp on a desk or table against the wall with a mirror behind it so it would throw off more diffused light into the room. That also works for long hallways. A lit lamp on a table at one end with a mirror sends light down the hall without having to carry the lamp with you. (Walking around with fire is asking for trouble. Most house fires in the 18th and 19th centuries were due to open flame light sources like candles and lamps. Nothing you want less in a disaster or SHTF scenario than to burn down your home on top of everything else!

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few that I have.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tjwilhelm

I have six Aladdin mantle-style lamps.  I love 'em!  I did NOT  pay full price, either.  You can find them being auctioned all over EBay for well below retail.  They're used; but, easily refurbished.  Lehman's has spare parts, and spare parts are also available "NIB" on EBay.

----------


## randyt

I have a few Aladdin lamps and heaters and a petromax lantern. A few cold blast and hot blast lanterns. I would like to get the deitz model that runs 20 hours on a fill up. I keep kerosene on hand. I like kerosene for those times that a little light is needed.

I have heard but have not verified the following. To purify or further refine kerosene, mix a pound or so of lime into five gallons of kerosene. Shake it up now and then, let settle and decant the kerosene off the top.

----------


## oldtrap59

Nice collection there Crash. We have a couple old Dietz lanterns here that were passed down to me by my folks. Also have one of the Colman pump up gas models. As I have a bulk kerosene supplier close by I use the Dietz alot more then the Colmen. (mine don't burn for 20 hrs on a fill. More like 10 or 12)The Colman gas has gotten a bit on the pricy side even though the lantern puts out more light. I try to keep a couple of 5 gal cans of kerosene on hand just in case or more often when I'm going after night catfish. As long as the wick is trimed properly we don't have a smoke problem. Btw Yes 10 gals of kerosene makes alot of light.

OT

----------


## Crabapple Plum

> For a bunch of "survivalists" you guys are sure picky.
> 
> Just open that can of sardines and light one up!
> 
> I do not remember the old country stores have two or three grades of kero available.  You burned what you got.
> 
> Smoking lanterns are due to not trimming your wicks properly or burning the flame too high.  I am sure super foul fuel would do it but I have never purchased any kero I could not make burn properly in my lamps.
> 
> Kero, as far as I can tell, does not go bad from storage, at least not in this lifetime.


True survivalist get up at daybreak and go to bed at dark.  Light is a convenience, not a neccessity.

Kerosene is highly refined diesel, and like all petroleum products it breaks down and burns badly.  I have some old stuff in my lamps right now.  I haven't had to burn lamps for for quite a few years. It is no longer clear.  It's yellow and smokes badly and it's not the wicks.   I need to dump it and start fresh, clean the burners and wicks before winter. 

It wouldn't matter to people who only burn it occasionally and for short durations, but those of us who used kero lamps every night for years, the stronger smell and soot can be a problem.

----------


## crashdive123

I do like the oil/kerosene type lamps.  As you say - the single and double mantle lanterns put out a lot more light, but IMO kind of spoil the evening mood when that much light just isn't needed.

----------


## randyt

sometimes my memory does not serve me well LOL. Here's a link to the air pilot, I was thinking 20 hours of run time but actually it runs 27 hours on a fill up.

http://www.lanternnet.com/Merchant2/...tegory_Code=DL

----------


## randyt

here's a photo of my Aladdin lamp in a wall trammel.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Have a couple and mostly have just oil......but need to think about more.
Plenty of candle lanterns....just don't go to sleep with a candle burning......could be trouble.

----------


## edr730

As mentioned, you have to trim the wick if you don't want it to smoke. Lamp oil at a store is too expensive. If you want a clean fuel you can use denatured alcohol in the paint section. It's probably 12 dollars a gallon so it's not cheap. If you are in a pinch without a lantern you can make one from any small jar with a metal lid. Just slice the lid with a knife and shove the wick though. It will work fine, but won't have the chimney effect and higher flame which the glass mantel creates. Coleman fuel or gasoline scares me to think about it. If you dump them you will have a molotov cocktail. I've dumped more oil lanterns than I care to mention with kerosene or alcohol and you can put it out since it burns slow.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> The last time our power went down, and was down 3 days, I burned the oil lamp 24 hours per day and only used about 30 ounces of oil, and it brought back old memories of my relatives in Arkansas. When dad and I would go visit them when I was a kid, that is all they had for light at night, and I thought that was cool.


Just so Ya know...Us Arkies did finally get us some E-Lectrcity! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Rick

I have more Coleman, kero lanterns and kero lamps than I know what to do with. Military and civilian. The military lanterns are the pits. Worst thing ever made by convict labor. The war had to be over before anyone got one of those cussed things to burn. 

The thing no one stocks is wick. You can buy it by the roll. While you won't burn one up any time soon they will rot.

----------


## Batch

We don't use lanterns in camp much. When we do they are kerosine. We call them lanterns hurricane lanterns and they can be had cheap. 

I carry an Inova Micro light on my key chain and all packs. I carry two flashlights on my multitool case. A Gerber Infinity Ultra LED flashlight that clips on my hat if needed. The other one is a Streamlight ProTak 1L. They both fit into my Leatherman Super Tool 300's case. Which also stores a bic lighter and PJ balls in the front inside pocket. I have to back off both of the tail caps or I discharge the batteries by leaning against stuff. This is the case that came with my multi tool.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

> We don't use lanterns in camp much. When we do they are kerosine. We call them lanterns hurricane lanterns and they can be had cheap. 
> 
> I carry an Inova Micro light on my key chain and all packs. I carry two flashlights on my multitool case. A Gerber Infinity Ultra LED flashlight that clips on my hat if needed. The other one is a Streamlight ProTak 1L. They both fit into my Leatherman Super Tool 300's case. Which also stores a bic lighter and PJ balls in the front inside pocket. I have to back off both of the tail caps or I discharge the batteries by leaning against stuff. This is the case that came with my multi tool.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wow Batch, if you turned on all of those lights at once, you would look like an 18 wheeler going through the woods :Scared:

----------


## Seniorman

> CELTIC WARRIOR - "Walking around with fire is asking for trouble. Most house fires in the 18th and 19th centuries were due to open flame light sources like candles and lamps. Nothing you want less in a disaster or SHTF scenario than to burn down your home on top of everything else!"


You ain't wrong!

My mother was born in 1908, in a tiny community in northern Arkansas.  There was no electricity so they used kerosene lanterns.  One night when she was six years old, their cat knocked over a burning kerosene lantern in the kitchen.

My mother, her younger brother, and their parents (my grandparents), got out of the house with just the clothes on their backs. 

If you're gonna use kerosene lanterns, as they say, "Be careful out there."  There are more ways to have a fire accident than just dropping one.

S.M.

----------


## Akaibevie

Having caved long enough ago  pre-LEDs  that carbide lights were still in the mix (especially for longer trips and bigger caves that needed more light), Ive used carbide lights on backpacking trips.  Far lighter and vastly more compact than a Coleman lantern or even than a butane lantern, they are the equivalent of a 20-30 watt incandescent bulb (versus about 100-watts for the Coleman lantern) but are more directional.  Id typically hang it from a tree and direct it at the kitchen area in camp.  One had unlimited battery life by just bringing a few ounces more carbide.

----------


## jimLE

i don't know exactly how many flashlights i got now.but i do have 5 go to flashlights. and 1 go to headlamp.5 battery lanterns and13 or 14 oil lamps.i do need some klean fuel lamp oil.on account the lamp oil i have.has a smell to it that i don't like.

----------


## old soldier

I have several lanterns and lamps and a couple hundred gallons of jet fuel(white kero) stored but some yrs ago I bought a couple candle molds, wickings,   and my wife started going to tag sales and picking up all the wax candles she could find, in the winter we spent a lot of time making candles and now have probably enough to last five yrs. they're one and one half by six. all different colors as we just melted everything together, no smell so they can not be detected. they only thing that can destroy them is fire, not water or anything outside and they probably cost a penny each. we now have about 75 pounds to do one of these days, word got out and relatives pick up wax for us as many people get candles for xmas and toss them after a while.

----------


## jimLE

i got most of the candle's my mom had when she passed away.in which most of them are candle stick's. if a non-prepper saw my living-room. They'd prolly think i have a thing for collecting oil lamps.battery lanterns and candle's on account I'm useing some of each as sit on the self decorations.and that includes 5 battery operated artificial candles.

----------

